# I'm a Gramma!!



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

It's Official !!

*I'm a Grandmother! *
LOL
As of 0530 this morning Kitty was acting _"strangely"_ 

For the first time- ever- she didn't want to come out to play. 8O 

And so I left her alone for a few hours.
And like magic!
I hear little tiny ratling-voices coming from her nesting box.

I'm not going to disturb her for a few days. Let the babies dry- as it were.
I'll find out soon enough what and how many she had.

 

Anna
Mommy and now GrandMommy to a "Mischief of Rats"


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations! I hope mother and babies are all healthy and well.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

DonnaK said:


> Congratulations! I hope mother and babies are all healthy and well.


Ditto.


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

All appears well in the "Kitty-realm"
She did come out to play last night (about 12 hours after birthing)
Of course I respectfully did not wander away from her maternity ward. This morning going to the kitchen to refill my coffee cup was ok for her, she just continued grooming me and herself, and bruxing-happy that she has her mommy back.. lol I feel so honored that, even with a passle of ratlings, she missed ME! AWWWWWWW <tips head down, looks humble, scuffs toe in dirt..> She really is my special girl. And she's soooo pretty. I hope at least one of the babies resembles her!

Thank you for the well-wishing, and for sharing my joy.
Hard to believe that this is my first baby-somethings (I don't count guppies..etc) at my age! LOL
{I remember KnightRider, Tenspeed and Brownshoe, Romper Room (I still have my Do-Bee), and gas that cost less than a dollar 8O }

It's like Christmas.. except I've gotten my presents, I just can't unwrap them yet.. LOL

Take care everybody
Anna


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that is so awesome! congrats on the babies


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Starghoti said:


> <tips head down, looks humble, scuffs toe in dirt..>


:lol:

Good to hear all is well. Don't forget to post pictures when the time is right!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aaww thats truely awesome!! hope all ur/her babies are well  and as Donnak said "PICS!!!" lol


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats! You must spoil them like crazy! hehe


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok- I've got pix now!!

I'm sooo happy that a lot of them look like their mamma!

I don't know where she put a dozen babies... but here they are.

(proud Grammy moment)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww! Look at all them cutie pies! Seeing all these babies makes me want another  I don't know how Jay and Bob would react to that one, lol.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aaww they make me think back to the days when Xavier was a little pile of skin aaawww i want them lol.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Some nicely marked babies she gave you . Is she an accidental petstore pregnancy or was this a planned litter?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness me, that's a lot of naked babies! :lol: I think we need weekly photos so we can watch them grow with you


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Why was she pregnant?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Night said:


> Why was she pregnant?


Honestly, you need to ask with all the rats you've had in the past? :lol:


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Aw they're absolutely adorable! Look at the little one with the stripe accross his/her eyes! (bottom pic, the one sort of laid on top of the others at the bottom left of the pic). You so have to call him Bandit or Zorro or something


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

It was kind of an oops-pregnancy
I was actually working on the 'girls cage' when it happened-- lol

Yes Kitty gave me a beautiful pile of pretty babies.
They are * Sooooo Cute!! *

Yes DonnaK- I will post regular pictures.. 

Oh, and if anyone is in/near the Willamette Valley/Salem Oregon area, and is interested in babies, we are interviewing for homes. So just give a shout.

Momma has such a sweet temperment, she was never defensive/bitey, and has been in the maternity tank when I was rearranging babies to clean and get pics!

Thank you everyone.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

12? wow they are so cute im so glad i got all boys cuz if i ever ended up havin a oops litter i wouldnt beable 2 rehome them i would keep them all for my self hehe


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

Night said:


> Why was she pregnant?


well, when a boy rat loves a girl rat... well here, let me just show you on these dolls... XD


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL
OnlyOno- You're a card!

Ok I have new baby pictures
Kitty was obviously wanting a larger nest box, and her potty corner needed cleaning anyway, so... 

You can begin to see what colors they will be.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aawwwww!!!!!!! ok i needyour address because i'm going to come and steal them lol. Have you been able to sex them??


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

naz i think we got a plan i steal ur babies and ur bfs lil gal that is now called lola and u can steal Starghoti's babies and i wil b happy n so wil u and then Starghoti can steal some1 elses babies and im just rambling now lol dw ppl this all makes sence 2 naz


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

lol sounds like a plan to me lol. However i wanna keep my babies and takelolas babies too lol. *black to drawing board* NEWPLAN! lol


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Well if anyone wants to steal SOME of my babies...
Y'all can find me/e-mail me/msg me...
I won't fight you, it's just that I get first pick.

LOL
And don't forget to bring a few babies of your own, for bartering.
(not to be confused with barbering.. lol  )

Haven't sexed them yet. Was planning on doing that this weekend.
Our house is a little chilly and I didn't want to 'freeze' the ratlings. 
I'll just put a big thick layer of polar fleece down and let Kitty help! LOL
She is such a sweet mommy rat, she has no problem with me handling her kids, so long as she can supervise and give me kisses and make sure her babies are ok.  

No seriously, if anyone really wants babies, let me know. I have several prospective homes, but ... 12! yikes. 

Star-


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Woo hoo!
The babies are at the 3wk stage and Beyond-Cute!
I will enlist the assistance of my sister (and her really good digital camera) to post pics/genders in my gallery this weekend!

Re-iterating the call for local homes.
(HELP 8O )
I've got 15 babies and am only planning on keeping about 2 of each gender.

I can potentially meet interested folks part/half way for pu if necessary.
Tho I would recommend meeting mom and seeing the babes lol


Please PM me for more contact info, 
I have the convenience of 'free unlimited long-distance' on my phone.
So no problem with phone conversations.

Thanks.
Anna

Mom to a 'mischief' of 18 rats.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck finding homes! Wish I could help D:


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Poppyseed.

{{{hug}}}


----------

